# Ceado E92 Age?



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Is there anyway on the ceados you can tell their age? I'm looking at one at the minute that seems a bargain but something's telling me it's not as new as they're making out (or I'm becoming a super cynic









Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

shot count is more important than age


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks, but I'd like to get what I'm paying for. I wouldn't pay the same for a car with the same mileage and 4 years difference in age chief.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

But yeah that's important to me too


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

What's annoying me the most is I wanted your glass hopper @dfk41


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What is it that's telling you it's not as new as they say, or do you have a link?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but I think that the E92 has only been around since late 2013/early 2014, so unlikely to be much more than three years old even if early adopter.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@coffechap will probably be the man to answer original question.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf

Dated Sept 2014.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Cheers @DavecUK they've told me it's from a shop doing 50-70 coffees a day and a year old from new (not new to them







however a pic showed the counter at 170k if that's in a year they're doing 470+ a day not 50-70


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> Cheers @DavecUK they've told me it's from a shop doing 50-70 coffees a day and a year old from new (not new to them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember it counts a shot every time the button is pressed, 1s 4s 20s, so frequent little top ups, empty presses etc.. all add to the shot counter. Although, even with a main shot and 3 little top ups to get the amount right, that's still a lot of coffees per day! If you assume 200 coffees per day, that's 2Kg per day for 365 days, max of 700kg. To be honest the burrs would still have 400+kg left in them and the motor is so well made it will last your lifetime. Certainly even 700kg is a walk in the park for that grinder. it depends on what they are asking for it...how much is it?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

£720 delivered


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> £720 delivered


That's not a bad price TBH..


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah it's not so much the use, but when you buy off a description that's not accurate it sets your mind racing







Thanks for all the replies too. This forum never fails. /bows


----------

